# Name this tub faucet



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Customer says this is a Kohler but I think he's just going by tub brand. It looks a little like a MOEN chateau but I'm not positive. Any ideas ?


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

The bell handles do look like a kohler style


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Whatever it is, time for a new one. It's dated and ugly to boot.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeeech... even the spout is off centered! Was the folding ruler broken??


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree but it's on the outside wall with no access.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

that must have been a bit*h! to hook up


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like good planning to me!


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Must have had tub waste, faucet and water drops installed and then dropped it in the hole, and hooked up from bottom. (Or extension ladder from outside with siding off! LOL)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like Kohler to me


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

gardon said:


> Must have had tub waste, faucet and water drops installed and then dropped it in the hole, and hooked up from bottom. (Or extension ladder from outside with siding off! LOL)


 

You've served some time in this profession to make that statement... as I've been in that same boat quite a few times on this type of repair.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks more like price pfister to me. Can you get a pic of the stems? If its not quarter turn I'd bet money on it being price pfister.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> You've served some time in this profession to make that statement... as I've been in that same boat quite a few times on this type of repair.


27 yrs, and its either pull it, turn it around facing the other way like it should have been in first place, or adapt, improvise, and overcome (Clint Eastwood, hamburger hill quote):thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

On outside wall - I take back my first comment. Time for a full bath remodel. :yes:


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Pull the handle apart. Looks like kohler to me.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Briggs


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I think it is Moen, pull the handle to be sure.


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

moen sounds good to


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Price Phister


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Do the lav faucets match? Probably be easier to look at the rough valve body of the faucets to figure it out.
My guess is Kohler


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I think its a price pfister, after getting that profile shot, i did a search its a looks just like a bedford. good call whoever said price pfister:thumbsup:


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

I think every faucet manufacture has been named in this thread lol


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

SlowDrains said:


> I think every faucet manufacture has been named in this thread lol


one of them has to be right!:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gardon said:


> one of them has to be right!:laughing:


But no one mentioned Glacir Bay..


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> But no one mentioned Glacir Bay..


'cause Glacier Bay is just wrong.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Those handles scream Price Pfister form the early 90's.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

How about 1970- 80s Valley


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I would call it Barry, that's a nice name.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Late to the party here. It's a PP. see em all the time in west STL


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

My guess delta or pride fister.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Funny thing is the day after I posted on this thread, I was called out to repair one that the cust had attempted to repair with knock off handles. Rebuilt the whole thing. Stems seats handles and trim. Looks like the pic in the OP


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PP it is.


----------

